# CrossOver Macromedia Dreamweaver mx 2004

## Azerix

Hi,

Ik heb Macromedia Dreamweaver 2004 MX geinstalleerd met Crossover Profesional 5.0.0 . Maar Macromedia Dreamweaver staat niet in Menu, in directory All Aplications. Ik heb het gezocht in FAG van CodeWeavers http://www.codeweavers.com/support/docs/crossover-pro/usingcrossover#APPRUNMENUTAB , ik heb alle opties geprobeerd. Maar ik zie de link naar Maromedia niet. Ik heb het ook geprobeerd met /opt/cxoffice/bin/officesetup en in de lijst zie ik geen Dreamweaver staan.  Hoe kan ik nu Dreamweaver opstarten ?

Tijdens installatie heb ik geen error gekregen.   :Surprised: 

 Is er iemand gelukt om Macromedia Dreamweaver MX 2004 te draaien in gentoo?

 :Confused: 

----------

## polle

en als je het zo tracht te starten?:

~/cxoffice/bin/Dreamweaver.exe

----------

## Azerix

Dreamweaver.exe heb ik niet  in /cxoffice/bin directory

----------

## Q-collective

Kijk eens in je ~.cxoffice/win2000/drive_c/Program\ Files/ directory.

----------

## Azerix

Jah, die heb ik wel. Alleen ik heb geen rechten als gebruiker in KDE om in /root directory te opennen. Hoe kan ik handmatig laten opstraten in console? opdrachte te geven. 

Dat is de einege manier waar ik de root directory kan bereiken, alleen via console.

----------

## bravecobra

Waarom staat de crossover installatie in de root folder geinstalleerd?

----------

## Azerix

Omdat ik had hem geinstallerd als Super User en dat is zelde als root.

----------

## polle

in kde:

K--->System--->More applications--->File Manager super user mode

en ik zou crossover gewoon installeren via portage, kan je daarna gebruiken als gewone user ( je files staan dan in home/.cxoffice

----------

## Q-collective

Je moet crossover ook gebruiken als je eigen user he.

----------

## Azerix

 *polle wrote:*   

> in kde:
> 
> K--->System--->More applications--->File Manager super user mode
> 
> en ik zou crossover gewoon installeren via portage, kan je daarna gebruiken als gewone user ( je files staan dan in home/.cxoffice

 

Zo heb ik ook geinstalleerd, ik had hem geplatst in portage directory en daarna emerge uitgevoerd. Maar de reden waarom  map .cxoffice niet in /home/directory was geplatst, omdat de gebruiker is niet toegevoegd aan portage groep.  Dat denk ik tenminste   :Confused: 

----------

## polle

en als je als user dit command ingeeft:

/opt/cxoffice/bin/cxrun

----------

## Azerix

Ik zal vanavond proberen om gebruiker in portage group te voegen en vervolgens emergen als gebruiker en niet als root. Mieschien op die manier word de map geplatst in directory /home/azerix/    :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> en als je als user dit command ingeeft: 
> 
> /opt/cxoffice/bin/cxrun

 

dan word crossover office opgestart en ik krijg optie om een Programma te installeren, dat werkt dus.

----------

## polle

hm.. emerge is toch altijd als root, zo heb ik het ook gedaan

maar daarna heb ik cxoffice als user gestart met dat commando  en programmas geinstalleerd en vervolgens had ik een  map .cxoffice in mijn home folder

----------

## Azerix

OK, ik heb die map alleen maar als root,  /root/.cxoffice/Win 2000/drive_c/Program Files/Macromedia . Hoe kan ik nu opstraten Macromedia Dreamweaver MX 2004, in die map heb ik alleen maar paar van .dll bestanden en Macromedia.exe . Maar ik zie geen links om Macromedia te opstarten.   :Confused: 

----------

## Q-collective

 *Azerix wrote:*   

> OK, ik heb die map alleen maar als root,  /root/.cxoffice/Win 2000/drive_c/Program Files/Macromedia . Hoe kan ik nu opstraten Macromedia Dreamweaver MX 2004, in die map heb ik alleen maar paar van .dll bestanden en Macromedia.exe . Maar ik zie geen links om Macromedia te opstarten.  

 

Probeer Macromedia.exe eens?

Overigens, als je iets als user installeerd (in dit geval dus crossover), is het onmogelijk dat het in /root terecht komt.

----------

## Azerix

Ik heb Macromdia.exe al geprobeerd, maar gebeurd niks. Ik denk dat Macromdia Dreamweaver MX 2004 is niet compatibel met corssover. Ik heb in drie bottels geinstallerd, win_98, win 2000, Unsuported.

Kan het zijn dat Dreamweaver MX 2004 is niet compatibel met crossover 5.0.0 ?   :Confused: 

----------

## PieterB

 *Azerix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kan het zijn dat Dreamweaver MX 2004 is niet compatibel met crossover 5.0.0 ?  

 

Is idd niet compatibel. Zie de support site van crossover.

Het ontbreken van Studio 8 (of 2004) en adobe creative suite 2 is mijn grootste gemis op de linux-desktop...

ik zou heel tevreden zijn indien deze zouden werken op wine...

----------

## Azerix

Heb jij al geprobeerd een andere versie van dreamweaver te installeren? een oude versie dan MX 2004

----------

## PieterB

 *Azerix wrote:*   

> Heb jij al geprobeerd een andere versie van dreamweaver te installeren? een oude versie dan MX 2004

 

http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxoffice/supported_apps/

Ja dus   :Smile: 

----------

